# Antelope island shed hunt



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Can someone please tell me when the shed hunt is on antelope island? Has it already come, and gone? 

I did it a couple years ago, but i cant find any info on it.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Yesterday and today were the days to be out there hunting sheds. A co-worker went yesterday but didn't find anything. He was one of the last numbers called.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

It also cost $50 a person, $9 to park. We were going to take the kids for a horse ride, look for some sheds but I wasnt paying that kind of money.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I went on Monday and had a great time even though it was a foot race.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shed hunting is GAY!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been curious about the AI shed hunt. I was under the presumption that you had to "draw" in order to shed hunt. Can you just pay the money and go?


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

They still draw numbers but I think that it happens onsite. Co-worked sad that he was number 97 out of 100. He paid sixty bucks to run around and find nothing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you have to be present and in the parking lot before the drawing. You put your name in the hat. When everyone has put their name in the hat they start drawing names out. If your name is drawn you then pay the 50 bucks and show them your shed certificate. You then go to the main gate where they slap another 10 bucks on ya saying you still need to pay for the park entrance fee. 

It really is a bunch of BS how the state runs things imho. Then you have to be able to run faster and longer then everyone else or you will get left in the dust.

few things to consider before you go out. unless you know where the exact location of a certain buck has dropped you will never pick it up. Its a foot race because most of the guys out there have been watching them drop. The other thing is Ive heard they have a horse patrol that goes out a week before the hunt to try and keep poachers from picking up the sheds. The problem is some of these patrolmen stash the sheds and allow friends to pick up bunches of them at a time. Again I don't know if this is true or not, its just what ive heard.

I can say this though the week you see the deer shed there are deer all over the place. The day of the shed opener you cant find a single deer. So where did they all go? If know if someone wasn't harassing them or out looking for horns the deer would still be in the area right? Nope they are always on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I have also heard the same rumors of sheds being stashed. Oh well maybe next year I will talk myself into going.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

I went out on the island yesterday, paid $50 bucks for a good horse ride! It was cool too wander around the island, but the horn hunting was not like I expected, I thought I would find horns around every rock and piece of brush, but no. There were not many horns found at all, I rode almost 15 miles and never found a thing! I'll really have to think about going next year.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is GAY!


I have to second what Tex stated, but from the sound of it, shed hunting on AI is even GAYER (if that is even a word...).


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is GAY!


+1 1/8!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

bugleboy1 said:


> I went out on the island yesterday, paid $50 bucks for a good horse ride! It was cool too wander around the island, but the horn hunting was not like I expected, I thought I would find horns around every rock and piece of brush, but no. There were not many horns found at all, I rode almost 15 miles and never found a thing! I'll really have to think about going next year.


I have been riding horseback on premium, wintering range, mule deer country for over a decade. Do you think I can find a stupid shed? Hundreds and hundreds of deer, big bucks, and I don't ever find any sheds. What a silly hobby. :mrgreen:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been told you have to "scout it out" prior to the hunt and then hope you are one of the first 15 names called i you want a chance of getting anything good. My friend Colton picked up about 3 sheds and all of them were off of 190+ type heads.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shed hunting is GAY!


It might be gay but its still better than sitting around and not hunting anything for a few months.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Paying $$ to shed hunt is NAMBLA gay.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I guess if you have the time to sit out and watch those deer closely this time of year you might do alright. That would be awesome to find a 200" buck shed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

90redryder said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Shed hunting is GAY!
> ...


You mean like rabbits, coyotes, carp, squirrels, turkeys, bears, cats, and wild hogs? Plus there's fishing, hiking, camping, stamp collecting, scrapbooking, model plane building, arrow smithing, fly tying, knitting, sewing, horseback riding, high speed competition jump roping, and about a million other non-gay things you could be doing... :mrgreen:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey there is no harm in looking for an antler or as you hike between coyote stands. I have to admit, the idea of shooting cats really sparked my interest.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

You could spend that time sitting in front of the capital building with a sign stating you'd like the people on Utah's "Hill" to protect the family heritage of hunting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> You could spend that time sitting in front of the capital building with a sign stating you'd like the people on Utah's "Hill" to protect the family heritage of hunting.


 :idea:


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

> The other thing is Ive heard they have a horse patrol that goes out a week before the hunt to try and keep poachers from picking up the sheds. The problem is some of these patrolmen stash the sheds and allow friends to pick up bunches of them at a time. Again I don't know if this is true or not, its just what ive heard.


True story right there! Heard it first hand from one of the "patrolmen" who supposedly did not participate in the "stashing". Said he didn't feel comfortable about what went on. So those of us that hit the West side got hosed, big time!!!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I like to shed hunt. I couldnt care less who thinks its gay.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

The DWR will soon be charging for just look at big game in this state. Can you said BS


----------

